

Is there a HN blackout against SOPA on the way? - FredBrach


======
stonemetal
Why would there be? Most if not all HNers already know about SOPA so there is
no need to raise awareness.

~~~
FredBrach
I'm realizing that you are totally right: a Hacker who isn't at least aware of
SOPA is not a hacker =)

------
chrisacky
No. People who use HN would be damaged by a blackout.

You need to hit ordinary people, not those who already know how damaging the
passing of SOPA would be.

------
pasbesoin
I could see this supporting it, in spirit. However, I think we need to keep
some back channels open, and HN seems to be one good candidate for this.

I would suggest, though, that a repurposing of the black bar at the top might
be appropriate. We're facing the "death" of the spirit, and functionality, of
what many luminaries have devoted significant portions of their careers
towards creating and promoting.

